# Mahler's 5 greatest movements?



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Forgive me if this should be in the wrong section, I am new to the forum.

What are your five favorite movements of Mahler?

I'll post mine later

Please put them in order! haha


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've heard his symphonies in dribs and drabs, some I have on disc, some heard on radio or live, etc. but these are the movements that stand out for me now -

#1 - (1st movt.)
#5 - Adagietto
#10 - Adagio (1st movt.)
#4 - (final movt. with female vocal solo - pure joy!)
#4 - (slow movement)

His 4th is my favourite symphony of his overall, I like it's optimism...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

1. Last of 3rd
2. First of 9th
3. Last of 1st
4. Fourth of 6th
5. Last of 5th


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Now *there* is a personal question!


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

*My Mahler Movements*



Sid James said:


> I've heard his symphonies in dribs and drabs, some I have on disc, some heard on radio or live, etc. but these are the movements that stand out for me now -
> 
> #1 - (1st movt.)
> #5 - Adagietto
> ...


I LOVE the 4th Symphony!!! - I have the Szell recording and the first movement is my favorite (if I have to name just one). 
But here are some of my other favorite movements of Mahler:
2nd Symphony - III (Scherzo) 
3rd Symphony - I
5th Symphony - predictably, 'the Adagietto'
9th Symphony - I 
and a rebellious entry: Das Lied von der Erde - mvmt 6. 'Der Abschied' - if he had called this work a symphony, and why not, he would have gotten over the implications of 'THE NINE'.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> if he had called this work a symphony, and why not, he would have gotten over the implications of 'THE NINE'


No, he would just die earlier.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice picks!

For me it would be (and this is really difficult) but it would be...


5. Das Lied / 6
4. 5th / 4
3. 3rd / 6
2. 9th / 1
1. 9th / 4

The 9th is my favorite.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

#1 - 3rd movement, one of my favourite movements in any symphony ever.
#3 - last movement
#5 - scherzo
#9 - 1st movement
#9 - last movement

Strangely no appearance from #6 which is actually my favourite just after the ninth.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

4th - #6
2nd - #1
1st - #4
2nd - #7
1st - #6

subject to change monthly


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the first movement of the 3rd and 9th, and the 3rd movement of the second. There are many more but those were the first that came into my mind. Its hard to rank these kinds of things.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> Nice picks!
> 
> For me it would be (and this is really difficult) but it would be...
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 9th is probably my favorite, too. I have two recordings, Bernstein/Berlin (!), and Haitink/Concertgebouw. Haven't listened to them side by side b/c of time investment, but may try it during holidays. I've always thought that Bernstein 'had a special way' with Mahler.

Was nice to see Das Lied on your list - I have three recordings of that: Klemperer/Wunderlich/Ludwig, Davis,Vickers,Norman and on same double disc set as 9th, Haitink,King,Baker. My favorite is the Klemperer for several reasons: b/c he gets the Chinese flavor in the flute and harp and other instruments just right in the 6th mvmt., so much so that I had never noticed what Mahler was getting at there, and also b/c Wunderlich and Ludwig are hard to beat, but I listen toall of them.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

#1 - 2nd (AKA Totenfeier)
#4 - 4th ("Das himmlische Leben" ('The Heavenly Life'), sometimes added to the _Wunderhorn _song cycle)
#4 - 5th (The Adagietto)
#1 - 8th (Veni Creator Spiritus)
#4 - 1st (Finale - #4 or #5 depending on Blumine in or out)

Actually, I don't place these in any particular order, these are simply my top 5


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

(in no order of preference)

M2, V. Im Tempo des Scherzos 
M3, VI. Langsam. Ruhevoll. Empfunden 
M6, III (or II!). Andante moderato 
M8, Part II: Closing scene from Goethe's Faust
M9, I. Andante comodo


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

1. Sym. 9 - 1st mvmt.
2. Das Lied - 1st mvnt.
3. Sym. 2 - 5th mvmt.
4. Sym. 1 - 2nd mvmt. (not Blumine but the Landler)
5. Sym. 2 - 4th mvmt. (Urlicht)


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Granted, I've only listened to 1, 2, 5, 6, 9 so far.

#1 - 4th: Stürmisch Bewegt. I really love the strings at the beginning. Really powerful. The finale is great, too, a fantastic culmination of brass and strings.

#2 - 1st: Allegro Maestoso. I especially like the cello/bass parts, which features a prominent role here.

#5 - 4th: Adagietto. Such a tender movement.

#5th - 5th: Finale. Another great powerful finale!

#6 - 2nd/3rd: Andante. I really love this movement. It's one of the rare few moments of respite in the entire symphony. I especially love this part, from the build-up at 6:00 until the beautiful release starting at about 7:45.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9psFH-qXNeM#t=6m00[/yt]

------

I'll have to listen to the 9th again. I don't remember enough about it, even though I'm pretty sure I liked it.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

jalex said:


> #1 - 3rd movement, one of my favourite movements in any symphony ever.
> #3 - last movement
> #5 - scherzo
> #9 - 1st movement
> ...


Edit: Should be scherzo from #7 not #5.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

jdavid said:


> Yeah, the 9th is probably my favorite, too. I have two recordings, Bernstein/Berlin (!), and Haitink/Concertgebouw. Haven't listened to them side by side b/c of time investment, but may try it during holidays. I've always thought that Bernstein 'had a special way' with Mahler.
> 
> Was nice to see Das Lied on your list - I have three recordings of that: Klemperer/Wunderlich/Ludwig, Davis,Vickers,Norman and on same double disc set as 9th, Haitink,King,Baker. My favorite is the Klemperer for several reasons: b/c he gets the Chinese flavor in the flute and harp and other instruments just right in the 6th mvmt., so much so that I had never noticed what Mahler was getting at there, and also b/c Wunderlich and Ludwig are hard to beat, but I listen toall of them.


The sound on the Klemperer is great! Nobody can sing the finale like Baker in her prime.

The last five minutes of Der Abschied is in my opinion, the greatest vocal writing of all time. No Joke

Regarding the 9th, 
The Bernstein Berlin is historic, but sounds kinda bad. Karajan's 2nd recording with Berlin is probably the definitive Berlin recording of this one, even though it is speculated that much of what made it so great is that they had recently done it with Bernstein at the Podium. Abbado's 9th with the Berlin is very very good, while Rattle's recent Berlin record is lackluster to me.

I think the Haitink is excellent in this.

As I see it right now,

The best Mahler recording for each work (and I own at least 30 per symphony, and I own over 40 of the 2nd and 9th)...

No. 1: Bernstein / Concertgebouw
No. 2: Mehta / Vienna
No. 3: Chailly / Concertgebouw
No. 4: Maazel / Vienna (though Szell has some greater moments with this.... Battle is supreme in the finale)
No. 5: Barshai / German Youth Orchestra..... this recording has no competitor
No. 6: I happen to really like Chailly in this, but the best I've heard is Sanderling's out of print 
No. 7: Boulez handles this one nicely, but Bernstein's with the NYPO is my favorite, especially the recent remix
No. 8: Abbado / Vienna
No. 9: Karajan / Berlin
No. 10: Rattle / Berlin


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

What do people think of Boulez as a Mahler conductor? Generally I really like his interpretations but from what I gather this is somewhat unusual.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> What do people think of Boulez as a Mahler conductor? Generally I really like his interpretations but from what I gather this is somewhat unusual.


I didn't like them at all. I think his approach to Mahler was way to cool and controlled for my taste. I think he's a much better conductor for composers like Varese.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

His take on 7th is very good. His 4th not bad at all. The others are not a top contender. I saw him perform the 2,3,4, 6, 8 live with the Berlin Staatskapelle at Carnegie Hall about 2 years ago. Of that series, his 8th was the best.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> I didn't like them at all. I think his approach to Mahler was way to cool and controlled for my taste. I think he's a much better conductor for composers like Varese.


The restraint works slightly less well with some of the symphonies than others. But I think the 'coldness' of Boulez's conducting in these works is exaggerated. I mean, listen to the main theme at 4 mins of this video and tell me it's 'cool':






It's not the warmest of readings but to my ears it strikes a very happy balance. I reckon his Mahler 1 isn't far from Lenny's or Kubelik's. He handles the introduction to this movement better than _anyone_ else.


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

1) First of Second
2) Second of First (oh the irony)
3) First of Fifth
4) Fourth of Ninth
5) Third of First


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like Boulez' handling of Das Lied's first movement - maybe that Darmstadt permafrost serves him well there as the first movement can sound too shrill and unhinged if a more excitable conductor is at the helm.

As regards my top five Mahler movements - well, I couldn't even begin to narrow it down! The final movement of the 9th and the opening of the 10th would be somewhere near the top, that's for sure. I could try the opposite and list my LEAST favourite five but I'm not sure if I could manage to think of that many. My least favourite symphony is the 8th so it would probably be part II from that but even then there are only certain portions of it that I'm not too keen on.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

In no particular order:

5-3
This horn concerto has amazed me since my first hearing of it. Of course, the trumpet and drum rolls of the Trauermarsch are also impressive, but musically this Scherzo takes me to some place beyond.... 
I heard this piece live once in the Amsterdam Concertgebouw: such a great experience.

6-4
One of the most impressive finales I know. This constant effort to rush to the Peak Of Olympus, and being denied again and again. Enthralling.
I must admit that I don't listen to this as often as I should. Or maybe just often enough. 

7-1
Even though there are no vocals: to me, this movement is *Mahler complete*. Nuff said.

9-1
The universe at the edge of dying, yet resisting with all its might. Great intense movement. Leaves me exhausted every time.

10-1
Hard to describe why, but this is one of my most played Mahler works. It gets more intense until that dreaded _Catastrophe_ chord. After that: peace.

Post Scriptum 1: If the 2nd symphony had 6 movements, with the Finale beginning when the choir starts singing, then this Finale would probably be my favourite movement. 

Post Scriptum 2: If I were to pick at least one movement from my favourite symphony, no. 4, it would be the last movement. I truly love this comforting and uplifting finale. Elly Ameling, Helen Donath and Lucia Popp are my most beloved sopranos in this one. I have to say though, that in fact I can't pick just one movement from the 4th: I like them all in an almost equal way.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No paticuolar order:

Das Lied: Der Abschied
Sym 6: Finale
Sym 9: First movement
Sym 4: Adagio
Sym 1: Laendler (my introduction to Mahler eons ago)


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Marc said:


> In no particular order:
> 7-1
> Even though there are no vocals: to me, this movement is *Mahler complete*. Nuff said.


I am with you! Great movement, very hard to perform right, Bernstein is the king here for me.

Plus:

2-1
3-Finale
8-1
9-Finale


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Impossible for me to choose only 5 favorite movements, so I'll cheat and make them 15 (in no particular order):

*1.4* (Abbado/BPO)
*2.1, 2.3, 2.4 *(Mehta/VPO)
*3.1* (Chailly/Concertgebouw or Abbado/BPO)
*4.1, 4.3 *(Bernstein/NYP)
*5.4 and 5.5* (Abbado/BPO)
*6.4, 6.3 (Andante)* (Boulez/VPO)
*9.1, 9.4* (Abbado/BPO)
*10.1 and 10.5* (Rattle/BPO)


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Azol said:


> I am with you! Great movement, very hard to perform right, Bernstein is the king here for me.
> 
> Plus:
> 
> ...


All the other movements I didn't mention myself (2-1, 3-6, 8-1 and 9-4) would probably make it to my Top 10 (Top 12? ), including Der Abschied. I somehow feel that in these movements emotion and structure go hand in hand in a perfect balance.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In descending order:

1. Symphony No. 10 Andante-Adagio

2. Symphony No. 9 Adagio

3. Symphony No. 6 Andante Moderato

4. Das Lied von der Erde Der Abschied

5. Symphony No. 5 Adagietto


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Symphony 7 - 1st Movement
Symphony 7 - 2nd Movement
Symphony 1 - 1st Movement
Symphony 3 - 6th Movement
Symphony 2 - 1st Movement


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

not possible for me to answer - like asking - what are Dostoyevski's five greatest chapters....

I can't take them out of context like that.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heck148 said:


> not possible for me to answer - like asking - what are Dostoyevski's five greatest chapters....
> 
> I can't take them out of context like that.


Exactly what I was thinking! I could list my top 5 favorite movements... but then they wouldn't be my top 5 favorite movements because the music that goes along with it contributes to my experience just as much as that particular movement does.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! I could list my top 5 favorite movements... but then they wouldn't be my top 5 favorite movements because the music that goes along with it contributes to my experience just as much as that particular movement does.


exactly, my thinking as well.
I will certainly listen to 1 or 2 movements of a work, not the whole thing, because I feel like listening to those specific ones, but I still listen to them in the context of the entire work...


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. No. 9, 4th movement
2. Das Lied: Der Abschied
3. No. 9: 1st movement
4. No. 5: 4th movement 
5. No. 4: 2nd movement 

Recordings (2 choices for each):

1: Walter '39, Barbirolli
2: Klemperer '65, Barbirolli '70
3: Horenstein '70, Adler studio '52
4: Mengelberg, Barbirolli
5: Barbirolli, Shipway
6: Barbirolli, Bernstein DG
7: Klemperer, Scherchen '65
8: Horenstein, Solti
9: Barbirolli '60, Karajan '82
Das Lied: Ferrier/Walter live '52, Thorborg/Schuricht

The Klemperer 7th is controversial, but I just love it. 

I don't see how anyone can make a Mahler list without Barbirolli. He was the best bar none. Too bad he never recorded the 8th.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> I am with you! Great movement, very hard to perform right, Bernstein is the king here for me.
> 
> Plus:
> 
> ...


Can't wait for 2020 .:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I normally don't do "bleeding chunks", so I won't list favourite movements - with one exception. The adagietto from the fifth is heavenly, and I often play it separately.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1.	Resurrection, Movement 5
2.	Symphony of a Thousands, Movement 2
3.	Tragic, Movement 4
4.	Song of the Night, Movement 1
5.	Resurrection, Movement 1
I did not take into account the DLVDE as symphony, to ease the task to choose only 5.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

In no particular order....

Symph 6- 1st mov
Symph 6- slow mov
Symph 9- 1st mov
Symph 2- 1st mov
Symph 2- last mov


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

1. #2: 1st ,"Totenfeier" (natch)
2. #9: 1st (astonishing just how experimental this music is)
3. #6: 4th (what kind of composer would DO that to people?)
4. Das Lied: "Der Abschied" (Beauty. Simply beauty.)
5. #1: 3rd (for its radical radicality)

Honorable mention (i.e., cheating): 1:1; 2:3; 2:5; 3:6; 5:3; 6:Andante; 7: Nachtmusik II; 10:1 (Adagio).

P.S.: I guess this is the best time and place to come out: I don't "get" the Adagietto love; I just don't. Sorry.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Symphony No. 9 - 4th movement.
No. 3 - 6th movement.
Das Lied von der Erde - Der Abschied.
No. 2 - Urlicht.
No. 8 - 2nd movement.
No. 9 - 1st movement.

Oops, that was six, not five. But I really cannot leave any of them out.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

1. 9th symphony, 1st movement
2. 7th symphony, 1st movement
3. 2nd symphony, 1st movement
4. 6th symphony, 4th movement
5. 3rd symphony, 1st movement

HM: 8th symphony, 2nd movement
HM: 9th symphony, 3rd movement
HM: 5th symphony, 4th movement
HM: 6th symphony, 1st movement
HM: 2nd symphony, 5th movement


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Here is my ultimate Mahler mix tape:

No. 1, mov. 4 - Walter '39
No. 2, mov. 1 - Barbirolli '70
No. 3, mov. 6 - Adler studio '52
No. 4, mov. 2 - Walter/VPO '50
No. 5, mov. 4 - Barbirolli
No. 6, mov. 1 - Barbirolli 
No. 7, mov. 1 - Klemperer 
No. 8, Chorus Mysticus - Horenstein 
Das Lied von der Erde, mov. 6 (Abschied) - Ferrier/Walter live '52
No. 9, mov. 4 - Barbirolli live '60


----------



## Coosticks (Feb 19, 2020)

The 9th Being my favourite, I have a particular affection for Abbado’s performance with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra.... all his Mahlers with them (he never got to do the 8th, but that’s my least favourite anyway!) are very, very good.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree with those that say the *adagietto of Symphony 5* is his best moment. It has been used more widely than anything else he wrote in film and other media. I once saw and heard it in a travelogue of Vienna's Ringstrasse.

My second-favorite Mahler moment is the song *Un Mitternacht*, espcially the closing moment.

the first of the Kindertotenlieder, *Nunn will die Sonn' so hell aufghe'n*, is another treasure.

The *4th symphony*'s first and third movements are also heavenly -- moreso I'd say than the finale which is a child's view of heaven.

I like various parts of the 1st symphony but think in most other places Mahler goes on too long.


----------



## reinmar von zweter (Feb 19, 2020)

My favs? Both Night Musics in 7th.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No particular order:

Mahler 2 - 3rd movement
Mahler 4 - 4th movement
Mahler 5 - 1st movement
Mahler 6 - 1st movement
Das Lied von der Erde - 6th movement.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

III (Andante moderato) and IV from 6th
V from 2nd
IV from 9th
VI from 3rd


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

What I believe to be his greatest technically:

5. No. 6 Finale
4. No. 9 Rondo-Burleske
3. No. 2 Finale
2. No. 4 Adagio
1. No. 9 first movement
The finale of No. 1 and the first movements of No. 7 and No. 10 come awfully close. And I don't really consider the_ Faust_ cantata in No. 8 a real "movement," otherwise it would have to be his greatest movement in terms of compositional marvel.

My personal favorites would also include the No. 6 Andante, No. 9 Adagio, and _Der Abschied_.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

DavidMahler said:


> What are your five favorite movements of Mahler?


And so you opened yourself for all manner of juvenile humor.


----------



## Zama (Dec 10, 2019)

*My favourites*

No order:

Sym.No.5: 4th movement (Adagietto)
Sym.No.4: 3th movement
Sym.No.2: 4th movement (Urlicht)
Sym.No.2: 3th movement
Sym.No.9: 4th movement


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm going to take the liberty here of translating "greatest" as "favorite". In no particular order:

5/4
6/4
8/2
9/1
9/4
DLvDE - Der Abschied

I know that's six, but cutting it down to six was already painful enough...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The first movement of the 9th symphony probably takes it for me. 

The others:

4th symphony, third movement
2nd symphony, Urlicht
Das Lied von der Erde, Der Abschied
6th symphony, first movement


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Hard question. All of these work much better in their larger context, but I would take, in no particular order:

9/1
10/1
DLvdE/6
4/3
7/1

It feels like a crime to leave 6/1 off on such a list, but I can't imagine leaving any of the above off either.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

8/1
9/4
3/6
2/5
7/1


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Symphony/Movement: 

9/1
9/4
6/4 
3/6 
4/3

And for Das Lied, I have to choose Der Abschied.


----------



## szabomd (Dec 13, 2021)

Currently:
#6 - 4th
#2 - 5th
#2 - 1st
#7 - 1st
#4 - 4th


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

2/5
3/1
5/1
6/3 (Andante)
9/1


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

9/1
6/4
10/1
3/1
7/1 or 8/1, hard to decide.

To me Mahler is very much a "first movement" composer - with the exception of the 6th.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> 9/1
> 6/4
> 10/1
> 3/1
> ...


Please tell your favourite version of the finale of the 6th. I still think it is too long and want to unlearn this thinking of mine!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> Please tell your favourite version of the finale of the 6th. I still think it is too long and want to unlearn this thinking of mine!


It helps keeping in mind that it's a vast, but surprisingly regular sonata form, with exposition, development (that's where the hammer blows happen) and reprise. Formally it mirrors the first movement. When you recognize the structural elements, it's much easier to get to terms with the huge size of the movement.

As for my favorite 6/4 - there are so many great ones!
Barbirolli is my usual go-to version, or Chailly (RCO) as a modern alternative, or Mitropoulos (NY) if you want white hot intensity (though in mono sound).


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> It helps keeping in mind that it's a vast, but surprisingly regular sonata form, with exposition, development (that's where the hammer blows happen) and reprise. Formally it mirrors the first movement. When you recognize the structural elements, it's much easier to get to terms with the huge size of the movement.
> 
> As for my favorite 6/4 - there are so many great ones!
> Barbirolli is my usual go-to version, or Chailly (RCO) as a modern alternative, or Mitropoulos (NY) if you want white hot intensity (though in mono sound).


Thank you! Yes, the Barbirolli version is the best I have heard so far. I actually do not remember thinking the finale too long with Barbirolli conducting. That happens with the others, even Karajan.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> Thank you! Yes, the Barbirolli version is the best I have heard so far. I actually do not remember thinking the finale too long with Barbirolli conducting. That happens with the others, even Karajan.


Actually, I just remember my first vinyl record of Mahler 6 was Tennstedt/LPO (the 1983 studio recording). Loved that one, must get it back on cd somehow to see if it still holds up after so many decades (don't own the vinyl record anymore).


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

The first 3 movements of the second symphony.


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

# 9 - 1st mov.
# 9 - 4th mov.
# 5 - last mov.
# 5. - adagietto.
# 10 - 1st mov.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

Not too familiar with Mahler to provide 5, but my favorite one is the scherzo of symphony 6, followed by symphony 9's 2nd movement. I also recall being fond of Symphony 7's first two movements.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

# 3 - 6th mov.
# 6 - 4th mov.
# 7 - 3rd mov.
# 8 - 1st mov.
# 9 - 4th mov.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

No.2- last movement 
No 9- first movement 
No 6- slow movement
No 2 - 1st movement 
No 6 - 1st movement


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Symphony No. 9 - 1st movement
2. Symphony No. 9 - 4th movement
3. Symphony No. 2 - 1st movement
4. Symphony No. 6 - 1st movement
5. Symphony No. 9 - 2nd movement


----------

